# iPad at airport security? (question answered)



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

In less than two weeks I'll be traveling by air, and naturally I am taking my new iPad as my entertainment device during the flight and on the trip.  Does anyone know if the iPad is considered a laptop by airport security?  The simple solution would be just to take it out of the bag and put it in a separate tray, but the less I have to handle it, the less chance of it being dropped in that chaotic environment, and less chance of it being grabbed and stolen (admittedly not the concern it was before security tightened up after 9/11).  Any other suggestions or advice?  Anyone flown yet?  Seen a TSA website?

I bought the official Apple "case", which is great for around the house, but not enough by itself for the airport situation in my view, so I will have my iPad in its case stuffed inside a big laptop carryon that I already have, that will also have room for some camera gear and maybe socks and underwear.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

http://www.tomsguide.com/us/iPad-Macbook-Airport-Security-TSA,news-6370.html

I should have googled before I posted, I didn't realize that all the techies out there would be finding the word and spreading it so fast. You don't have to take it out of your bag, supposedly driven because it doesn't have a CPU <huh?> or a hard drive. There are numerous other articles out there, but they all say basically the same thing as the article above.


----------



## Eeyore (Jul 16, 2009)

If security can't figure out what it is, they will just take it out back and "neutralize" it as was shown in these pictures of a MacBook.



















Pictures from a poster when a non-US security team could not identify what was in the bag.

Best Wishes!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

LOL!  Don't be surprised, especially if you are one of the first to take it through a particular security check, if you have to take it out.  Or if they ask to hand check the bag.  Plus, My experiences with airport security is that they aren't necessarily consistent across the country.

Betsy


----------



## Magenta (Jun 6, 2009)

I would treat it just like I do my iPod Touch and Kindle and leave in my carry on to go through xray.  I would not take it out for separate screening like I do my laptop.


----------



## Eeyore (Jul 16, 2009)

From the TSA Blog at tsa.gov---

http://www.tsa.gov/blog/2010/04/traveling-with-e-readers-netbooks-and.html

"E-readers, Net Books and other small gadgets are becoming more and more popular for travelers to bring along in their carry-ons. (iPads, Kindles™, Neos, Nooks™, Sony® Readers™ etc.)

Not only are they essential to those who need to stay connected and work or study on the go, but they are also fantastic time killers, which makes these gadgets extremely popular carry-on items. I've read many a post from people wondering if these items should be treated like a laptop and removed from their carry-on bags for checkpoint screening.

Great question! Electronic items smaller than the standard sized laptop should not need to be removed from your bag or their cases. It's that simple.

It's important to remember, however, that our officers are trained to look for anomalies to help keep air travel safe, and if something needs a closer look, it will receive secondary screening. The key to avoiding bag searches is keeping the clutter down. The less clutter you have in your bag, the less likely it will be searched.

Only electronics the size of a standard laptop or larger (for example Playstation®, Xbox™, or Nintendo®), full-size DVD players, and video cameras that use video cassettes must be removed from their carrying cases and submitted separately for x-ray screening. Removing larger electronics helps us get a better look at them and also allows us to get a better look at the contents of your bag. If you you have a TSA "checkpoint friendly" laptop bag, you can leave your laptop in.)

So, kick back and enjoy your gadgets and all they have to offer. We've come a long way since the classic time killers such as Mad Libs and Wooly Willy."

Let's hope some of the TSA inspectors read their own blog site!

Best Wishes!


----------



## arshield (Nov 17, 2008)

You still may have to take it out.  I was told that I must "always" take my kindle out along with other "large" electronics again when I flew through Atlanta last week.  That is the second time Atlanta has chastised me for not taking my kindle out.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

arshield, maybe you should print out a copy of that blog post and show it to 'em. . . . . . .otoh, it's probably better to just do as they ask and not make waves. . . .


----------



## Eeyore (Jul 16, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> arshield, maybe you should print out a copy of that blog post and show it to 'em. . . . . . .otoh, it's probably better to just do as they ask and not make waves. . . .


Someone once told me that being strip searched by security is a whole new experience...

Best Wishes!


----------



## Magenta (Jun 6, 2009)

arshield said:


> You still may have to take it out. I was told that I must "always" take my kindle out along with other "large" electronics again when I flew through Atlanta last week. That is the second time Atlanta has chastised me for not taking my kindle out.


Frack Atlanta.

Just kidding.....


----------



## Addie (Jun 10, 2009)

arshield said:


> You still may have to take it out. I was told that I must "always" take my kindle out along with other "large" electronics again when I flew through Atlanta last week. That is the second time Atlanta has chastised me for not taking my kindle out.


I had the same thing happen to me at Columbia, SC's airport. Because I didn't take my Kindle out, they had to search my purse after it went through the scanners. Not a big deal, but it did slow things down a bit. But I've also flown with my Kindle to Korea, and no one said anything both ways. *shrug*


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> LOL! Don't be surprised, especially if you are one of the first to take it through a particular security check, if you have to take it out. Or if they ask to hand check the bag. Plus, My experiences with airport security is that they aren't necessarily consistent across the country.
> 
> Betsy


like I said....


----------



## Addie (Jun 10, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> like I said....


Oops ... just uhh ... helping to prove your point!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

No oops! LOL!

And it's not just in the US; in the airport in Finland last summer, there was a big sign saying ALL electronics including iPods and cameras had to be removed from your bags.  When I got up to the actual human being, she said, no, only laptops--"That's just in the States you have to take cameras out, isn't it?"  (Uh, no, I've never had to take my camera out in the States, but YOUR sign says I do.  )

So, consistency isn't a hallmark of security. 


Betsy


----------



## arshield (Nov 17, 2008)

The security guy in Atlanta, when I asked about why I had to take out the kindle, said "well if we all did the same thing then it would not be hard for a terrorist to learn the system."  

Except that the system is supposed to be in place for the benefit of the travelers.  If you have a system and don't use it, then there isn't a predictive ability for travelers to plan.  The "system" doesn't really work as has been shown by a lot of people.  I had a full water bottle in a coat pocket last year.  And went through security four times before I realized it was there and took it out.  It wasn't once found.  I frequently travel with a small tube of toothpaste in my travel bag and don't take it out.  Never once has been found.  

So I certainly can not complain that much when TSA also doesn't follow their own system.  But it does seem odd that you make a widely reported pronouncement and your staff doesn't follow it.


----------



## Cobrastrike (Dec 26, 2009)

I've been asked to take my camera out of its camera bag before (Nikon D80 with zoom lens and speedlight) in Toronto and in Bermuda (yet no one has ever mentioned anything about the epi-pen I carry). It may be because I carry a couple extra sets of AA batteries for the flash in the bag too though. I haven't travelled with the Kindle and don't have an ipad yet but to avoid the extra delay I'd probably take them out.


----------



## arshield (Nov 17, 2008)

Cobrastrike said:


> I've been asked to take my camera out of its camera bag before (Nikon D80 with zoom lens and speedlight) in Toronto and in Bermuda (yet no one has ever mentioned anything about the epi-pen I carry). It may be because I carry a couple extra sets of AA batteries for the flash in the bag too though. I haven't travelled with the Kindle and don't have an ipad yet but to avoid the extra delay I'd probably take them out.


I have had security in Chicago (twice) ask me not to take out my kindle and other items (except for my computer) because it creates additional delays, so I have been hit on both sides.


----------



## jason10mm (Apr 7, 2009)

Gee, you'd think someone would create a massive new government department to take over all the airport security screening in order to set standards, mandate consistency, and raise the training requirements to acceptable levels.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

my ipad went through security with no problems this morning.  I was nervous, 'cause the bag I used made them look through the ipad and a layer of camera lenses and stuff together, which I thought might make the woman watching the xray screen confused.  But it went right through. Now, can my ipad help me with this 90 minute crew delay?  Is there an app for that?  

I had no choice but to accept a 2.5 hour layover in Chicago, now that strategy is looking very smart.

since our airport charges for wifi, I'm tping this on my 3G palm pre. Ironic, isn't it?


----------



## Eeyore (Jul 16, 2009)

jason10mm said:


> Gee, you'd think someone would create a massive new government department to take over all the airport security screening in order to set standards, mandate consistency, and raise the training requirements to acceptable levels.


The US government did. It's called the Transportation Security Agency (TSA.) 

Best Wishes!


----------



## DenverRalphy (Mar 24, 2010)

Whenever I fly, the "Passengers carrying Laptops" security line is always much shorter and moving a lot faster than the general cattle call (one of the reasons I always bring a laptop when I fly, even if I don't need to). So I'd happily consider an iPad a laptop if it could get me through security with less delay.  

But then too, I fly in and out of DIA a lot; security there is always a long line.


----------



## arshield (Nov 17, 2008)

I was made to take my ipad out of my tsa approved bag and had it re-scanned tonight.  So at least some TSA staff have not gotten the memo yet.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

arshield said:


> I was made to take my ipad out of my tsa approved bag and had it re-scanned tonight. So at least some TSA staff have not gotten the memo yet.


Or. . . .maybe they just wanted to get a closer look at the thing. . .you know, personal curiosity. . .not 'cause of any threat.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I once had TSA folks (this may have been pre TSA for that matter) ask me if they could run my sewing machine through again so they could get a good look at what it looked like going through the scanner so they'd know it next time.

Betsy


----------



## Emily King (Jun 9, 2009)

I took my iPad out of my purse and put it in its own tub through security... No questions asked and made it through just fine. I always leave my kindle in my purse and have never had it questioned. DH is always the one who gets pulled aside for some reason or another. Our bag was selected for the random swab for explosives test this time...


----------



## chalkmaven (Dec 27, 2008)

arshield said:


> I was made to take my ipad out of my tsa approved bag and had it re-scanned tonight. So at least some TSA staff have not gotten the memo yet.


The TSA staff might not have seen an iPad yet. I was listening to the TWIT podcast last week and Leo was interviewing John Gruber who flew within hours of picking up his iPad on launch day. The TSA folks asked if they could scan it a few times while other staff came over for a look so they would be able to identify it. The line was held up while they did this and a couple of them asked him to step to the side for a quick demo.


----------

